# I designed an Archery Shirt for American Legion Month



## urcher (Sep 4, 2016)

What do you guys think of the design?














































More info here : http://bit.ly/2ca0Mso


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks like you are trying to sell these, which is against the rules, but I am moving this to the trading post section. No direct advertising. Written in the rules of the forum.


----------

